# Chain Reaction $500 coupon



## PseuZQ (Mar 27, 2002)

See conditions in the coupon (provided I uploaded it correctly):


----------



## iharasensei (Jul 10, 2007)

Whoa, that is a nice find indeed. Rather on a tangent, but this makes me wonder where Trek's headed, without a major Pro Tour team riding their bikes. That just cannot be good for the all new '08 Madone.


----------



## moschika (Feb 1, 2004)

but can you "handle a Double-chainring bike"?


----------



## PseuZQ (Mar 27, 2002)

Oh, I'm sure there will be a *huge* market for them, for cachet value alone. Can't tell you how many high-end bikes I see that could typically outperform the engine atop them. (Ahem, "Guilty!") 

The new Madones are attractive, but a) I love my 5200 so much and I've gotten such great enjoyment out of it that I'd rather spend the dough to upgrade and customize it than get a new bike; and b), there must be something in my DNA that recoils against proprietary anything. 

And to take this thread on an even _further _tangent, know what p8ss*s me off the most? Those coffee makers with the "pods," where you get locked into only buying proprietary plastic-encased coffee packets that not only won't work with any other coffee maker, but create additional plastic waste.


----------



## iharasensei (Jul 10, 2007)

PseuZQ said:


> Oh, I'm sure there will be a *huge* market for them, for cachet value alone. Can't tell you how many high-end bikes I see that could typically outperform the engine atop them. (Ahem, "Guilty!")
> 
> The new Madones are attractive, but a) I love my 5200 so much and I've gotten such great enjoyment out of it that I'd rather spend the dough to upgrade and customize it than get a new bike; and b), there must be something in my DNA that recoils against proprietary anything.
> 
> And to take this thread on an even _further _tangent, know what p8ss*s me off the most? Those coffee makers with the "pods," where you get locked into only buying proprietary plastic-encased coffee packets that not only won't work with any other coffee maker, but create additional plastic waste.


Taking ZQ's tangent even further. Yes, I'd second that about the coffee makers. They're good for nothing except for placing them in big corporate break rooms that serve many employees. Those coffee makers have no place in our homes. We have one of those at my work, and one of them broke down recently and started pouring some coffee grinds from the packets into my drink!


----------

